
How to Turn Your Raspberry Pi into a Home VPN Server Using PiVPN - kdayz
http://kamilslab.com/2017/01/22/how-to-turn-your-raspberry-pi-into-a-home-vpn-server-using-pivpn/
======
pyrophane
OpenVPN is great. I came to it to secure AWS VPC environments after learning
that there were no other great client -> network solutions. PPTP is broken,
what Amazon has built-in is for network <-> network connections, and the other
solutions I found require a difficult setup of archaic virtual network
hardware.

I use OpenVPN all over the place now. The configuration is extremely simple.
The only downside is that there isn't built-in support under Mac and Windows
(iirc it integrates decently with NetworkManager under Linux). I did, however,
find Viscosity from SparkLabs [1] to be very nice to use on Mac and Windows,
and would recommend it over the free clients (which also work fine, by the
way) for its excellent UI.

[1]
[https://www.sparklabs.com/viscosity/](https://www.sparklabs.com/viscosity/)

